# BX1500 hydraulic question



## Dwight Gibb (9 mo ago)

I dont understand hydraulics and would like help with questions about my "new" BX1500. It is a 2003 model, but has only 270 hours on it, and it was serviced at 200 hours by a good Kubota dealer - so great condition over all.

I have added a four foot Land Shark box blade, which I use only occasionally, but it is a welcome weight balance to the FEL.

Question #1: Since I keep the box blade raised most of the time when using the tractor, would it reduce strain on the hydraulics if I set the lowering speed knob to the lock position, or does that not matter?

Question #2: When I raise the blade, the hydraulic line groans a bit before raising. I did hear groaning, and I bled the system when I first installed the box blade. Is the groaning sound normal, or am I not warming up the machine sufficiently? Or is there something else going on?

Question #3: Have you other suggestions about effective maintenance of hydraulic systems?

Thank very much.

Dwight Gibb


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Dwight, welcome to the tractor forum.

I presume the "lock" position on the lowering speed knob is for locking an implement in position. I see no harm in using it. Does your box blade drift downward when in the locked position? 

The groan in your system is probably your pump when it encounters a load.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

I also suspect the noise you're hearing is normal. 

It will not hurt anything to have the box blade raised all the time. If you do use the factory hydraulic 'lock', it is still sitting on the hydraulics which means if your 3pt's hydraulic piston seal or anything between the valve and the piston were to leak, the thing would sag over time even with the hydraulic lock engaged. 

My older kubota SCUTs (b6100, b7100) have a 'chain slot' above the top link bracket that can be used to chain up the 3pt in the raise position if one wanted to. At that point the weight would no longer be on the hydraulics and would never sag. 

Mine sag over time but the only time it's been an issue is when i pulled the tractor on an overloaded trailer with the box blade hanging in the air off the back of the trailer.. it touched the pavement a couple times before i went and picked it up back up. I should have chained it! Or, you know, just not had it hanging off the back of the trailer at all..


----------



## Dwight Gibb (9 mo ago)

Vigo said:


> I also suspect the noise you're hearing is normal.
> 
> It will not hurt anything to have the box blade raised all the time. If you do use the factory hydraulic 'lock', it is still sitting on the hydraulics which means if your 3pt's hydraulic piston seal or anything between the valve and the piston were to leak, the thing would sag over time even with the hydraulic lock engaged.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the reassurance. My box blade does move right up and does not sag, so I guess I am ok. Everyone sez Kubotas are great builds, and I am certainly enjoying this one.


----------

